# Very Small Green Strap Side Warranted Flask



## newtothebottleworld (Jan 19, 2006)

I have had this one for a while.I know these types of flasks are common,but this one is the smallest i have seen.Also it is an uncommon color,a light apple green.The bottle measures 5 inches tall,and only holds 2 ounces of liquid.I don't know why but this is one of my favorites.Has anybody seen very many this size.Is there any value here.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't know a value......but let me say THAT BOTTLE ROCKS!!!!!   Love the color. 

 Thanks for sharing. If ya want to sell message me. 

 BA


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

It a whiskey sample bottle. They were carried by sales men so a prospective saloon/bar owner could sample the product or so a customer of an establishment could sample the product. Like the little mini jugs. They run from $10 up depending on color, type and embossing.

 Lite green denotes rum, clear for rye or non corn whiskey and amber for corn whiskey. Jugs were color coded also but the closer it got to 1900 the less often jug color coding was used. Labeling ended that.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jan 20, 2006)

I had kind of thought this might be a sample bottle.I guess i should say i had hoped this would be a sample bottle.One of the first types of bottles i collected were flasks.I feel i had a nice little collection,but i lost everything to a fire in 95'.Since then i have been a little hesitant to really collect again.I have only recently started to hang on to things that appealed to me.I have more blob top beers,and early crown top sodas than anything,but i do not only focus my attention on those types of bottles.I appreciate all types of glass,It's not likely i will ever get rid of this bottle,but if i do i will let you know BA.Thanks again Warren.You really seem to have a lot of knowledge,and seem to be a real asset to this forum.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Blaine, The only part of by brain that works well collects facts that will never make me rich but its fun.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 Your scarin me again![:-]   Will you transfer some of this great knowledge to me over a Mich Ultra Lite???


 Only kidding... Are the sample flasks 1/4 oz bottles??  I found one in Conn that was embossed 1/4 oz... just wanted to know.  I'll look for it and post a photo if anyone is interested.

 Wayne


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi newtothebottleworld,

 Here is one of my favorite 2 oz strap siders I dug. This one is 4 1/4 in tall. Embossed both 2 oz and 1/8 pint, kind of cute.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's another 2 oz Hayners I dug. I collect miniatures and samples. Don't see this size Hayners very often. This one is 4 1/2 in tall, usually just see the big old Quart Hayners.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know Wayne, I guess its possible but it would probable be some kind of medicine at that size.

 Nice Cliff. Love the mug bottom.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is another sample whiskey in my collection.Has anybody heard of this distiller.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Clifff...

 Those miniatures are really neat...[8D]  You bringing any of them to the bottle show?

 Are you and Paul setting up a table like last year?  I assume you will be brining your favorite yellow olive wide mouth snuff bottle?[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Those minis are just cool guys.[]


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 21, 2006)

GREAT BOTTLES! I have a soft spot for the smaller bottles. Seems like all the dumps were hit but they missed the little ones. I take my time and find them!

 About the sample whiskeys, what about this one? Geo. W. Torrey Co. established 1826. Sheared and re-fired top, has a kick-up bottom, nice ladys leg neck.. The penny is for size contrast. 

 Any ideas on approx value?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi oldtimer,

 I have one just like yours too. I would guess value probably 10-20 dollars but prices have been getting crazy on miniatures lately. Fancy embossed ones are going for 20-75 dollars or more. I have always saved the little bottles since the 60's have lots of cologne,perfumes,samples,liquors,inks etc. etc. They don't take much space and as you said you can find a lot of them that get missed by other diggers.

 Cliff


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Cliff...

 You always take great photos of your bottles, how do you get the embossing to come out so clear?  Background lighting?  How close are you to the bottle with your camera?

 Sometimes I get good results from my camera and then sometimes they are out of focus and look like crap...[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne, It probable has to do with the time of day multiplied by how many beers rounded off by what the wife was wearing when she walked by. 

 You just got to figure when during all of this is the best time to photograph bottles.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## alabasterbottle (Jan 22, 2006)

[] Yes, You have to factor the beer in the equation.. Wow, It's time to hit the sack..

 I hope to get out in the woods Sunday(today) and scout of few bottle leads a guy at work told me about.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

OK Cap...

 I think I got it now... Let's see...

 The time of day must relate to ambient , natural lighting to hold the bottle up to?[8|]
 OK, I got that one...

 The number of beers consumed must affect how you hold the bottle, shaky hands balance of the camera and operating the function buttons on the camera, focus...[8|]
 OK, I got that one...

 What your wife's wearing at the time she goes by???  I've only seen a quick glimpse of her in a photograph, so I don't know how that would affect my pictures or use of my camera... Now, in your case, she probably walks by... you make some kind of wise crack and she slaps you up the backside of your head???...[]

 Oh... I get it now![sm=lol.gif]

 Wayne


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

 You asked about the bottle pictures I post. Thorough knowlege of your camera and lots of practice are important. Quality optics are a plus but not crucial. It's the person behind the camera that takes the photo not the camera. With the digital cameras and good photo editing programs you can turn about any photo into a great one. 

 For the best color I prefer natural light, but with digital and good editing programs most any light source can be used. Backlighting is great to show embossing but don't go to extremes with it. If your camera auto adjusts it will read the brightest light in the image and the rest will be black. Most of my pictures I post are just shot under the shop lite above my home workbench. I just taped a couple pieces of white paper on the wall to help bounce some light through the glass.

 As for getting the bottle in sharp focus and not the background (which is a very common problem) you have to know the focus system your camera uses. Just experiment digital is not expensive like film. My particular camera has a halfway point on the shutter release that locks the focus to that distance until you press the release all the way. Sometimes I get auto focus on my hand, lock the focus then hold the bottle at that spot and push the shutter the rest of the way. Probably a "professional" would say set up a tripod, get out a tape measure etc. and use manual focus if your camera has it.  But I say experiment and have fun you will find what works for you and your camera. A photo editing program will will help a lot until you get the feel for it. Hope this gives you and some others some ideas on how to get good bottle pictures to post.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne, At the right time of day, after a few Mics and your feeling like studly Man, the wife walks by on her way to bed it throughly effects the ability to take quality photos. [sm=lol.gif]



> It's the person behind the camera that takes the photo not the camera.


 

 That pretty much leaves us out bud.[sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Cliff, your shop light floresent.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 22, 2006)

Yup 

 Just typical Wally World special.


----------

